# 2009 Rogue - O/D off mode



## eatorrijos (Mar 3, 2010)

Is it normal to have the RPM rev up to 3500 RPM when having the O/D off while running 30MPH?

I have other cars when I turn off the O/D to have a little kick when pulling uphill but nor that high of RPM and loud.

Anyone?


----------

